# WTF is going on with Time Team?



## Bungle73 (Mar 10, 2013)

First they suddenly decide to shift its time slot for the last few programmes from an early evening position to a late afternoon one, and on top of that for some reason the main showing is signed so we have some woman waving her arms about in the corner of the screen, which is VERY distracting and obscures the text put up on screen!


----------



## JimW (Mar 10, 2013)

The whole thing's in ruins! /old joke


----------



## FiFi (Mar 10, 2013)

It's like watching an old friend die a long lingering death.


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 11, 2013)

They have axed it, so are probably not too bothered about viewing figures anymore.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 21, 2013)

Back to 5:30 for the last ever episode.

One thing of interest though: if you go onto 4oD they have the complete series of "Time Signs" which was Time Team's predecessor and led onto it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Signs

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/timesigns/4od

It even features some of the (considerably younger) team.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 21, 2013)

They also have what looks like every single episode of Time Team on there, along with the specials.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 21, 2013)

And they've got a map showing the locations of the Time Team dig sites....at least some of them. I notice the Queenborough one is missing. I spotted it because it's local to me.

http://maps.channel4.com/timeteam/#


----------



## agricola (Mar 22, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> And they've got a map showing the locations of the Time Team dig sites....at least some of them. I notice the Queenborough one is missing. I spotted it because it's local to me.
> 
> http://maps.channel4.com/timeteam/#


 
They have missed the one in Ffrith as well (from season 13).


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 22, 2013)

And the Liverpool docks one. Perhaps only the ones that are on 4oD are listed on the map?


----------



## Epona (Mar 22, 2013)

I really hate the Time Team format (the idea that you can excavate and record anything properly in that short amount of time is utterly, utterly, fucking ludicrous, it should never be an 'against the clock' endeavour, however I feel that Time Team has made the 'we want you out of here in 3 days' mentality seem as though that is a realistic deadline when dealing with building contractors  ), but I know and really like some of the archaeologists involved.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> And the Liverpool docks one. Perhaps only the ones that are on 4oD are listed on the map?


Edit: Scratch that.  I've just seen some seasons are missing.


Epona said:


> I really hate the Time Team format (the idea that you can excavate and record anything properly in that short amount of time is utterly, utterly, fucking ludicrous, it should never be an 'against the clock' endeavour, however I feel that Time Team has made the 'we want you out of here in 3 days' mentality seem as though that is a realistic deadline when dealing with building contractors  ), but I know and really like some of the archaeologists involved.


Apparently the series is very controversial with some archaeologists. One thing's for certain though, it has raised the profile of archaeology and made it much more popular than it has ever been in the past.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry but I think its great that deaf folks can access a programme without waiting to the arse end of the schedule to see it. It's a shame the technology of digital TV is not set up so people could turn on signing or audio description like they can subtitles.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 22, 2013)

This series has been quite good,a vast improvement on the last one.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 22, 2013)

19sixtysix said:


> Sorry but I think its great that deaf folks can access a programme without waiting to the arse end of the schedule to see it. It's a shame the technology of digital TV is not set up so people could turn on signing or audio description like they can subtitles.


It's not "great" when one isn't deaf and one is trying to watch a programme but keep getting distracted by someone waving their arms about in the corner, and it add insult to injury one can't even read the captions that come up because they are obscured by said person!

And why do they have to wait "until the arse end of the schedule"?  They can just record it and watch it whenever they like.  I'm guess a lot of people don't watch TV by the TV companies' schedules any more.  They just record everything and watch it in their own time. I do. That's the way things are moving.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 22, 2013)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> someone waving their arms about in the corner


It's called BSL, and is a language spoken by a significant community, who find the service very useful.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 22, 2013)

Epona said:


> I really hate the Time Team format (the idea that you can excavate and record anything properly in that short amount of time is utterly, utterly, fucking ludicrous, it should never be an 'against the clock' endeavour, however I feel that Time Team has made the 'we want you out of here in 3 days' mentality seem as though that is a realistic deadline when dealing with building contractors  ), but I know and really like some of the archaeologists involved.


 
Frances Pryor comes out fighting against that charge in one of his books. He points out that the three-day format is a good device for TV, and not as unrealistic as all that, given that a lot of rescue archaeology has to be done to a very tight schedule. In any case, on some digs they do do mroe than three days, although the cameras are only about for that time. He also points out that Channel 4 can throw resources at a dig that are way beyond what most teams can muster, so they can cover more ground in three days than most can in as many weeks, and it's top-notch archaeology.  Either way, as Bungle73 points out, it's done a huge amount to popularise archaeology and get people interested, which can only be a good thing.

RIP Time Team - at its best it was tremendous TV.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 22, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> It's called BSL, and is a language spoken by a significant community, who find the service very useful.


I know that.............

But it doesn't make any less annoying.


----------



## Kidda (Mar 22, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> It's called BSL, and is a language spoken by a significant community, who find the service very useful.


 
Yeah but my little sister has hearing loss and it was the bane of our lives growing up to have to have the subtitles on the tele. I'd end up reading them instead of watching the show and as someone with sight problems its a pain in the arse. Someone signing them is just as distracting when you can hear. 

Just because one community find it useful it doesn't mean the others feelings are irrelevant.


----------



## thriller (Mar 22, 2013)

just find this program crap. they never discover anything that will make headline news. always bits of pottery and this was a roman fort blah blah blah.


----------



## Edward Kelly (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't mind the weirdo with the long hair and a hat who talks like a weirdo from the west country ...digs a bloody nice 'ole he does, damm nice 'ole.
He uses bits of flint for all his kitchen cutlery and his car keys apparently.

Anyone remember the episode where they found all the stuff in this old farts paddock had been placed there?
piles of stuff, but all in the wrong order. a bit from the stone age next to ipods and on top of a newspaper from last Thursday.
No wonder at the start the old cunt didn't want to talk to the camera, he sent in is son (son in law?).  
It was so obvious though, he forgot where he had put all the stuff.
They even found a genuine sword buried on top of barb wire from a fence. ha ha


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 23, 2013)

thriller said:


> just find this program crap. they never discover anything that will make headline news. always bits of pottery and this was a roman fort blah blah blah.


 
Welcome to real-world archaeology.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2013)

Edward Kelly said:
			
		

> I don't mind the weirdo with the long hair and a hat who talks like a weirdo from the west country ...digs a bloody nice 'ole he does, damm nice 'ole.
> He uses bits of flint for all his kitchen cutlery and his car keys apparently.
> 
> Anyone remember the episode where they found all the stuff in this old farts paddock had been placed there?
> ...



Yes. It was in Wales. And was a great episode : a triumph for the science of archaeology.


----------



## Firky (Mar 23, 2013)

The half pint that is Tony Robinson is a horrible prick in real life by all accounts.


----------



## dylanredefined (Mar 23, 2013)

Still think the episode with the giant flame thrower was the best.
Should have shown the reaction of the squaddies when they found out helping time team was not going to be digging Salisbury plain up
(Which is a fucking horrible place to dig ) ,but, building a replica giant flamethrower instead.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 23, 2013)

dylanredefined said:


> Still think the episode with the giant flame thrower was the best.
> Should have shown the reaction of the squaddies when they found out helping time team was not going to be digging Salisbury plain up
> (Which is a fucking horrible place to dig ) ,but, building a replica giant flamethrower instead.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 23, 2013)

I did like the one episode when they didn't find anything.   only happened once so far.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> The half pint that is Tony Robinson is a horrible prick in real life by all accounts.


So what?  He did a good job on the programme.  I hear Hank Williams was a twat, too.


----------



## Firky (Mar 24, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> So what? He did a good job on the programme. I hear Hank Williams was a twat, too.


 
Nothing to do with anything but the price of fish, just thinking out loud as it were!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 24, 2013)

Firky said:
			
		

> Nothing to do with anything but the price of fish, just thinking out loud as it were!



I know. It's fine. I'm just saying I don't really care. He's also on the Labour NEC, if you're interested in reasons to shoot him.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 24, 2013)

I met someone at the bus stop.. said Tony Robinson was a top cheese.. etc..


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 24, 2013)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I met someone at the bus stop.. said Tony Robinson was a top cheese.. etc..



Just as long as he never licked anyone's hand.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 24, 2013)

I am going to be bereft after this afternoon. I don't think C4 realise how important a part of my life Time Team has been.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 24, 2013)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I am going to be bereft after this afternoon. I don't think C4 realise how important a part of my life Time Team has been.



Just about to start. But they're calling it an anniversary special. No mention of "last ever". Is there hope?


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 24, 2013)

thriller said:


> just find this program crap. they never discover anything that will make headline news. always bits of pottery and this was a roman fort blah blah blah.


Well, I think that  put paid to that acusation. Its showed that they have discovered some marvellous and important stuff, even being called in by the likes of English Heritage and the National Trust


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 24, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Just about to start. But they're calling it an anniversary special. No mention of "last ever". Is there hope?


I think it's pretty certain it's been cancelled.  However I believe they are still going to make some specials.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 24, 2013)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> I think it's pretty certain it's been cancelled.  However I believe they are still going to make some specials.



Are they these Dig Ventures with Raksha?


----------



## kebabking (Mar 24, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Are they these Dig Ventures with Raksha?


 
oh no, we want the old team - Mick Aston and the devine Alice Roberts. and more skeletons.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 24, 2013)

kebabking said:
			
		

> oh no, we want the old team - Mick Aston and the devine Alice Roberts. and more skeletons.



It was good to see Mick in the Anniversary Review. And Carenza.


----------



## thriller (Mar 24, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Well, I think that put paid to that acusation. Its showed that they have discovered some marvellous and important stuff, even being called in by the likes of English Heritage and the National Trust


 
great. first and only example in how many series....?


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 24, 2013)

thriller said:


> great. first and only example in how many series....?


Um what?  They showed quite a few examples. What is it you're expecting them to find, King Arthur's grave??

There's this from 2006 for a start: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/1527480/Time-Team-solves-mystery-of-the-round-table.html


----------



## manny-p (Mar 24, 2013)

Time team to me is as about as interesting as watching metal rust.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2013)

manny-p said:


> Time team to me is as about as interesting as watching metal rust.


 
See silver and gold don't rust - you'd know that if you watched Time Team. It's only iron that rusts  .


----------



## manny-p (Mar 24, 2013)

two sheds said:


> See silver and gold don't rust - you'd know that if you watched Time Team. It's only iron that rusts  .


Thats where I went wrong in life!


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2013)

Have just been watching "The Dark Ages: An Age of Light"by Waldemar Januszczak
 

He talks about the art of the Dark Ages and has made superb series of programmes, loved em. Entertaining and thought provoking all the way through I found. Talks about the Huns, Goths, Islam, Vikings, Saxons. He likes them.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 25, 2013)

RIP Time Team, you were a national treasure


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 24, 2013)

RIP Mick Aston


----------



## Firky (Jun 24, 2013)

That half pint Tony Robinson is a horrible prick in real life by all accounts and involved in the Labour NEC if you want a reason to shoot him.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> RIP Mick Aston


 
Just read this on the Time Team Twitter 



Firky said:


> That half pint Tony Robinson is a horrible prick in real life by all accounts and involved in the Labour NEC if you want a reason to shoot him.


 
It's Sir Baldrick now


----------



## agricola (Jun 24, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> RIP Mick Aston


 
Indeed.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)

That is sad. I liked him.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 24, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> RIP Mick Aston


 
Shame, he did one heck of a lot to make archaeology interesting and accessible.  Wonder if he'll be buried in one of his stripey jumpers?


----------



## agricola (Jun 24, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Shame, he did one heck of a lot to make archaeology interesting and accessible. Wonder if he'll be buried in one of his stripey jumpers?


 
_hic situs est Mick Aston, et tunicam "stripy" eius_


----------



## ringo (Jun 24, 2013)

Sad news, he stayed at our house after a few of us invited him to speak at a uni archaeology society talk, great company into the early hours drinking, holding court and telling great tales.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23041568


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 25, 2013)

Ah fuck that's sad,RIP Mick


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 25, 2013)

Sad news. He was great.


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 25, 2013)

Mick was fantastic, sad news


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 25, 2013)

Just been told about Mick Aston, really sorry 
I used to love Time Team and he was a great character.
RIP Mick


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 25, 2013)

RIP Mick.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 25, 2013)

Very sad news.  RIP Mick.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he attended a number of the bristol radical history group events and walks over the years. Never watched the program so can't say for sure though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2013)

RIP

Time Team gave me an outlet for an interest in History when I was a little kid and didn't have many other ways to enjoy history and that kind of thing.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 25, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Wonder if he'll be buried in one of his stripey jumpers?


He should be cremated (in a stripey jumper) and all Time Team fans can dig a 1 meter test pit and sprinkle some of his ashes in it. 

RIP Mick.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2013)

Perhaps they could have a reverse burial somehow.


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 25, 2013)

WouldBe said:


> He should be cremated (in a stripey jumper) and all Time Team fans can dig a 1 meter test pit and sprinkle some of his ashes in it.


 
He should be buried in a stripy jumper, standing on his head, with lots of weird random artefacts just to confuse future archaeologists. I bet he'd like that, he always seemed to have a lovely sense of humour.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I'm pretty sure he attended a number of the bristol radical history group events and walks over the years. Never watched the program so can't say for sure though.


That wouldn't surprise me. While he never said anything overtly political on the programme, you did get the impression from the way he'd discuss certain aspects of prehistoric and historic society, especially class, that he had a radical outlook.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> That wouldn't surprise me. While he never said anything overtly political on the programme, you did get the impression from the way he'd discuss certain aspects of prehistoric and historic society, especially class, that he had a radical outlook.


 

The jumpers gave it away for me.


----------



## agricola (Jun 25, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> He should be buried in a stripy jumper, standing on his head, with lots of weird random artefacts just to confuse future archaeologists. I bet he'd like that, he always seemed to have a lovely sense of humour.


 
I doubt it, that episode in mid Wales where it turned out the whole site was fake seemed to wind him up a great deal.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2013)

Very sad news. RIP Mick, I haven't watched "Time Team" for years but used to really enjoy it, and in particular Mick, when I did


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I'm pretty sure he attended a number of the bristol radical history group events and walks over the years. Never watched the program so can't say for sure though.


Obits this morning confirm he was an anarchist.


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Jun 26, 2013)

two sheds said:


> Have just been watching "The Dark Ages: An Age of Light"by Waldemar Januszczak
> 
> 
> He talks about the art of the Dark Ages and has made superb series of programmes, loved em. Entertaining and thought provoking all the way through I found. Talks about the Huns, Goths, Islam, Vikings, Saxons. He likes them.





Extremely interesting subject-matter but it's a pity that he's such a piss-poor presenter.  Why so many shots of him from behind, waddling?  Or close-ups of his gold skull ring? And every bloody episode something or other is "magunificent".  Just goes to show what you can achieve as an uncharismatic ex Beeb commissioner.  He's patently got the goods on someone somewhere


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/time-team/articles/professor-mick-aston-a-time-team-tribute


----------



## hendo (Jul 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I did like the one episode when they didn't find anything. only happened once so far.


 
One of my favourite pieces of TV. As I recall they set out to find a Roman settlement in some random field near Warrington. They found absolutely zilch, it rained, and they went to the pub to discuss what they _could_ have found. Brilliant.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm enjoying the tribute evening. The Nether Poppleton episode was one of my all time favourites. Great community archeology, telling the story of a community. Time Team at its best.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm enjoying watching the best of DVD my daughter gave me. It really was a great programme, and it's brought it back to me how much I miss it. There's not been anything to replace it.

I know the archaeological community had criticisms, but for me anyway, those were outweighed by the way it connected a wide audience with the methods of archeology and with the lives of real people in the past.

I loved watching again them seeing through the faked finds at Llygadwy.  It showed that even though the fakers (both Victorian and modern!) had used real artefacts, it's still hard to fake stratification and so on. Marvellous stuff.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 30, 2017)

You can watch quite a lot of episodes on Ch4's website. I thought they had the complete series, from beginning to end, available, but it seems not.

Time Team - All 4


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 30, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> You can watch quite a lot of episodes on Ch4's website. I thought they had the complete series, from beginning to end, available, but it seems not.
> 
> Time Team - All 4


Cheers! (If I ever get this resolved: Question - Anyone else not getting All 4? ).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 30, 2017)

When I totaly fucked my leg and was in bed for 6 months I rewatched the entier run. Helped keep me sane.

If i'm in the kitchen cooking  i will always  switch over to yesterday if they have an episode running.

TV is poorer  for not having time team


though it was put through the ringer toards the end.   too much  history lite  and not enough  trowling.


----------

